# > 8 tuners, bad install?



## porthole (Oct 21, 2008)

I just upgraded to the new HR34. I am a newb and I am not sure if the installer did it right. 

Before the upgrade:
1 dual dvr tuner
1 dual dvr tuner
1 single tuner receiver

after the upgrade:
1 dual dvr tuner
1 dual dvr tuner
1 5 dvr tuner (hr34)

The installer told me that I would have to do one of the following:

1. shut off one tuner because if I go past 8 tuners the 9th tuner wouldn't be able to see the "lists" on the other dvrs.

2. I could have the 9th tuner, but it would basically "sit by itself" and not access the network of the other 8 tuners. 

Does this sound right? Does everyone over 8 tuners not able to see the "other half" of their network? Can someone help me understand what he did or do I need to have them come back out and do it right?

r


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

You need a SWM-16 multiswitch & the installer should have done that. Get them back out there to do it right for you.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

+1


----------



## porthole (Oct 21, 2008)

Fabulous. That's what I needed to know. Thanks.


----------



## porthole (Oct 21, 2008)

Ok, so I just called the installer (used the number he called me on yesterday). He is still backing his claim that even with a 16 port swm I wouldn't be able to share all of the tuners over my whole home network. Meaning, 8 of them would be on one network, and the rest would be on their own.

Is there something I am not understanding?

r


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

porthole said:


> Ok, so I just called the installer (used the number he called me on yesterday). He is still backing his claim that even with a 16 port swm I wouldn't be able to share all of the tuners over my whole home network. Meaning, 8 of them would be on one network, and the rest would be on their own.
> 
> Is there something I am not understanding?
> 
> r


Yeah your installer isn't trained, or is simply a moron/idiot.
DirecTV came out with the SWiM-16 "JUST FOR" cases like yours.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

He's wrong ... many here have 8+ tuners working fine. You just can't exceed 8 tuners on each side of the SWM 16.


----------



## porthole (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks. This community rocks. I will call directv and complain. Thanks again.

r


----------



## dexware (Mar 17, 2012)

activate all the tuners and call directv with the error code. They will come put the swm16 and everything will work like normal.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> Yeah your installer isn't trained, or is simply a moron/idiot........


Please tell me this was not Mastec!


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Just in case you get another like the first. Each of two SWIM-16 legs can only support 8-turners. 

It is tuners and not receivers.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Drucifer said:


> Just in case you get another like the first. Each of two SWIM-16 legs can only support 8-turners.
> 
> It is tuners and not receivers.


The problem though is if the OP gets another installer like the first, he doesn't seem to know the difference between the number of satellite tuners each leg of the SWiM-16 supports, and the DECA nodes ability to see either leg of the SWiM.

One has nothing to do with the other. :nono2:


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

I just got installed a 9 tuner system, and we got a swim 16. My tech claimed they had to order it because they are not a common setup. Knowing that I'm thinking maybe this installer didn't do his home work and didn't have the swim 16 and just tried to sneak it past the customer.


----------

